# Very Sick



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi yall, For those of you that know Clinton Bemrose he is very sick. I e-mailed him the other day and his son (Pat) wrote me back and told me he (Clinton) was not well. Please keep him in your prayers. Take care JJ


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Please keep him in your prayers

I will.


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi everyone, Just got mail from Clintons son Pat. Yesterday they had to remove Clints leg. He said that Clint was confused but it was because of the pain medicine. Please keep Clint in your thoughts and prayers. Take care JJ


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks for keeping us up to date.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

do you know what the problem was with his leg? Nick


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Back in December Clinton posted that he had been diagnosed with bone cancer and had a severe infection in his right leg.

All of our thoughts and prayer go out for him.


----------



## REDTRACTOR1 (Dec 10, 2003)

I will keep him in my prayers also.
Dwight


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey everyone, I believe Honey House is correct about Clints leg. He has really had a battle with it. Take care JJ


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey everyone, Just heard Clint is doing well and will be coming home in 2 days. Take care JJ


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)




----------

